

Show HN: Combinator - A simple Hacker News client for Windows Phone - miguelrochefort

I just submitted version 2.1 of Combinator to the Windows Phone Marketplace. It's the simplest and most elegant Hacker News client on Windows Phone.<p>You can see it there : http://www.windowsphone.com/en-US/apps/a5275a3f-6611-48f6-bd62-7382eda4c028<p>The new version is going to cost $0.99, and there won't be any free/trial versions available. If you want to get it for free, you still have 3-4 days left before the update reaches the Marketplace. After that, you'll have to pay for it.<p>What do you guys think? Is the app worth $0.99?
======
miguelrochefort
Clickable URL : [http://www.windowsphone.com/en-
US/apps/a5275a3f-6611-48f6-bd...](http://www.windowsphone.com/en-
US/apps/a5275a3f-6611-48f6-bd62-7382eda4c028)

